# Goggle fitment?



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I just got a pair of Spy Orbit's in the mail yesterday, and after some initial fitting, I think they may be too big for my face 

When I wear them with my helmet, the sides of the goggles are just barely touching my face, if that at all (as in my face is more 'rounded' than the goggles themselves, but becuase i have te helmet the straps can't make the goggle conform to my face)

Anyone ever dealt with this? is it a big problem on the hill?

thx.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

kri$han said:


> I just got a pair of Spy Orbit's in the mail yesterday, and after some initial fitting, I think they may be too big for my face
> 
> When I wear them with my helmet, the sides of the goggles are just barely touching my face, if that at all (as in my face is more 'rounded' than the goggles themselves, but becuase i have te helmet the straps can't make the goggle conform to my face)
> 
> ...


It is always better to buy things like goggles at a shop vs. online so you can try them on for fit and such or at least try them on before you order. It is hard to say whether this will be a big deal or not. If there is no open gap, I would say you are alright. A gap from your face to the goggle could cause it to fog up easier. I think it will more than anything, just be a comfort issue for ya. I dealt with this a litle bit with my Von Zipper Feenoms on my RED Hi Fi helmet. The damn goggles are so wide that I couldnt get a super tight fit with the helmet. Ended up getting some A Frames and recently some Crowbars for when im wearing the helmet, and still rock the VZ (my favorite) when im not.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

PapaWood said:


> A gap from your face to the goggle could cause it to fog up easier.


dam, I was afraid of that...lol.

Yeah boots, goggles, pants, jackets, helmets are all things I'd buy in a store, but my local store is getting closed down, so they're practically out of everything, and at $65 shipped to my door, I couldn't say no.

They're no uncomfortable, but I can't tell whether or not the foam is touching my face on the sides when I'm wearing them... 

if they fog more cuz of this this weekend, then expect to see 'em in the FS section come monday!...haha.


----------

